# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Wine Tasting

## cec1

Before my fabulous Zion dinner experience of yesterday evening, I was very kindly invited to a wine tasting at Eden Rock.  The two wines of the partnership between Baron Philippe de Rothschild & Napa Valley legend, Robert Mondavi, were served  Overture,  the so-called second wine of the Opus One winery, & its renowned Opus One wine.  The former is a bit lighter & younger, it seemed, than the flagship, original wine of this famous partnership.  Thank you to Cyril Bossard, sommelier.

----------


## JEK

Mr. Dennis, everyone has you on speed text!

----------


## amyb

> Mr. Dennis, everyone has you on speed text!



Who better?

----------


## cec1

> Who better?



In my next life, I think that my return will be as a concierge!

----------


## cassidain

> Mr. Dennis, everyone has you on speed text!



Mr Dennis, our SBH boulevardier.

----------


## KevinS

> Mr Dennis, our SBH boulevardier.



+1

----------


## JEK

> Mr Dennis, our SBH boulevardier.





  But not this kind :Wink:

----------


## cassidain

But, do you know the difference in a Boulevardier and a Man About Town ?  :cool:

----------


## GMP62

Dennis is my idol!! Well done, sir!

----------


## GramChop

Ooo la la!  You’ve had quite the night, Mr. Dennis.

----------


## cassidain

This cocktail from Gramercy Tavern in NYC, the *Man About Town*, is a take on a *Boulevardier* (which is like a Negroni, but with bourbon or rye instead of gin). Here, spicy rye is the star, complemented by the bittersweet Sicilian amaro, *Cynar*.

----------


## JEK

> This cocktail from Gramercy Tavern in NYC, the *Man About Town*, is a take on a *Boulevardier* (which is like a Negroni, but with bourbon or rye instead of gin). Here, spicy rye is the star, complemented by the bittersweet Sicilian amaro, *Cynar*.



Dear Sir,

A Boulevardier is only made with bourbon. 

Please fact check such critical posts. 

The Editors

----------


## cassidain

> A Boulevardier is only made with bourbon.



Not according to the International Bartenders Association. Perhaps « The Editors » can present their credentials?

----------


## JEK



----------


## Dennis

I agree with Cass. 

Yes, I said that.

----------


## cassidain

well, we'll agree that Mr. Dennis is both an SBH Boulevardier _and_ Man About Town. 

though, you'll [JEK] probably have a problem with his customary vodka (!!!) gimlet  :cool: 

vive la différence !

----------


## cassidain

> I agree with Cass. 
> 
> Yes, I said that.



I'm going to have to sit down after reading that

----------


## Dennis

> I'm going to have to sit down after reading that



I’ll toast you with my Rye Boulevardier in about an hour.

----------


## Dennis



----------


## cassidain

Santé !

----------


## Dennis

> Santé !



*à la vôtre*

----------


## cec1

> I’ll toast you with my Rye Boulevardier in about an hour.



LOL!

----------


## Leon

> LOL!



 Oh, now it will be an eternal question in my mind, rye or bourbon?  :Wink-slap: 

Have Hamlet asked something like that already?

----------


## amyb

L’chayim!  To life.

----------


## Leon

> Who better?



As it happens sometimes, the kids (never mind their Sr. Insider titles) highjacked the conversation, so we would never find out which wine was better.  :Question:

----------

